# Sock Knitting Machine



## Shopdelaine (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone own a sock knitting machine?


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

I WISH that I had one......


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I had one about 10 years ago. Didn't have a ribber. I also have regular knitting machines. I decided I didn't have room for the sock machine. I went to a conference (sock machine) to learn more. I decided I could do just as well on a flat bed knitting machine. I sold my sock machine at the conference. I am still interested in them but they are pricey. There is quite a learning curve on them.


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

Just got number 4! Love it! It is a 90degree learning curve,but I love it!
They are now making new ones in Missouri!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Have two. THey facinate me.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

OMARSHOUSE said:


> Just got number 4! Love it! It is a 90degree learning curve,but I love it!
> They are now making new ones in Missouri!


Do you know the name of the company?


----------



## OMARSHOUSE (Aug 1, 2011)

yes it is Erlbacher Machine shop in Camp Gerialdo Missouri...I will look for their web addy


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

OMARSHOUSE said:


> yes it is Erlbacher Machine shop in Camp Gerialdo Missouri...I will look for their web addy


Thank you


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I got mine on eBay from a Canadian dealer. He fixes them up and they work beautifully. HE put me in contact with another woman who bought from him to call if I needed help. SHe was very informed about all the machines. They run around $900 to a thousand. HE tests them out and you see the knitting on them. THey made them of better material than they are using today. HE has a number of makes. I got a Legare 400 and a Creelman Money Maker A. He talked me out of the "Improved" one and I am happy I listened. They are beautiful machines. I found a site that sells round wooden stools for $50 that are very nicely made and mounted them on the stools. I then bought ankle weights in Walmart and attached them to the stool opposite where I put the machine to counterbalance it. Perfect.


----------



## Charlottez (Aug 3, 2011)

I am looking for a circular sock knitting machine. After clearing out most of my weaving stuff I have a lot of sock yarn to use up. If anyone knows of one for sale please let me know. Thanks, Charlotte


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi,
You have to be very careful when buying one. You want to see yarn that has been knitted on it. Unless you are a refinisher you don't want the bargain out there that is covered with rust. http://shop.ebay.com/sis.html?_nkw=SOCK+KNITTING+MACHINE+NZAK+Mark+IV+JUST+RELEASED tTHis is the site I go to on eBay that has them for sale. The seller from Vt. has a few every week and they look pretty good. THe bidding on them doesn't happen to the last minute.
THe problem is she doesn't know how to use them, her husband who takes care of them doesn't either which is upsetting as the way it is written it sounds like they are great machines. I asked questions and she had to answer honestley. She doesn't take returns unless you specifically ask for it and she has no close ups. THe ones from the man in Quebec are garanteeed and he will show you pictures with it working. I bought 2 from him. Depending on what you want to spend there are a few wonderful women out there that refinish, sell and garantee machines> THeir prices start around $1,200 and up. Angora Valley is 1 place and the Legacy farm is another. THey also sell things to go with the machines such as needles (good to start with new0
and other goodies. THeir sites have a wealth of info. which you should read before buying anything. 
I asked the gentleman who I bought mine from"what is the best machine" he said one that works. He is right as there are new machines and very old machines that were never used because they don't work. SO you have to be careful. Oh, there is a sock machine museum (google it) that has a lot of info on them.


----------



## Charlottez (Aug 3, 2011)

That is wonderful advice, thank you, Charlotte


----------



## Gigmaster (Aug 19, 2011)

Does anyone make an affordable circular sock machine? All the ones I've seen, even on Ebay are $500.00 to $900.00 dollars. If I spent that much on a knitting machine, I would be divorced before I even got to use it.........


----------



## Lisa J. (Apr 14, 2011)

Has anyone looked into the addi sock knitting machine? I am curious if is something good or not.....


----------



## Charlottez (Aug 3, 2011)

It is really not a sock machine since the needles are too far apart and would require heavy yarn for knitting the socks and felting them. I suggest you buy the book offered on the Addy web site for $5.00 and see some of the items. I had a lot of sock yarn to use up, also some hand spun yarn, and realized the Addy would not work for me, which is why I sold it. The machine is very user friendly. The US distributor very helpful.


----------



## behand (Feb 24, 2011)

I purchased my machine on ebay it is a auto knitter about 90 yrs old yes I spent over 500.00 but it knits great now working on perfecting my heels & toes. Love it My hubby thinks it is like one of his old farmalls he has 5 so he can;t complain about one knitting machine he even went shopping for the stool that we cut a hole in the seat for it to clamp on. Ellen H WI


----------



## Gidget'smom (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, I have that book, by Cat Bordhi. I think it is worth the money. I have the Addi Express King Size, and just got the Addi Ex Pro-the little one, and when I have practiced a little, hope to try the sock on it.

I got the small Addi today, it just arrived this pm via UPS man.


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Every now and then I read a story about someone finding one cheaply. That is the exception now not the rule. Most of the ones that are found have been stored in hot places and the cylinders have swollen and unusable. Also, you have to watch ebay sales now that so many people want them. I have one... well really 3 that I use. Each one has a different size cylinder on it so I go to the one I want. I was very lucky to find them. Of course I have spent a lot of time learning how to make them work and how to set the timing for the ribber etc.
Mad


----------



## Charlottez (Aug 3, 2011)

I now have one, maybe two, circular sock machines on order, one an antique the other a new NZAK. I live in FL and in order to find other csm users I started a web site [email protected] which I hope will attract others in the state or snowbirds or just vacationers, Charlotte


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

I have an Andi Express and I also bought the book by Cat Bordhi that explains how to make socks with an inserted hand knitted heel. I've made 3 pairs using a med. worsted or 2 strands of sock yarn. They are more like 'house socks', but great when the weather gets cold! It takes about 15 min. a sock to knit them but 30+ min. each for me to hand knit the heel. Still faster than I can hand knit a sock. This size Addi is also great for making fingerless gloves and scarves. 
JT


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

Would you pass on the name of the person in Canada who works or sells or reconditions sock knitting machines. Thank you


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

there is a fellow in Quebec that sells sock knitting machines, I purchased one and was very happy with his service. His name is Daniel Thibodeau, 418 569 4472. Let him know Barb from Manitoba gave his contact #.


----------



## Barb Manitoba (Dec 28, 2012)

I am selling my sock knitting machine,,,Legare400, has the ribber and all accessories.


----------



## madhatterhoho (Oct 25, 2011)

What are you asking for it ? I'd love to have it, if not too expensive. Please let me know.


----------



## Terromari (Jul 21, 2014)

I have machines but have only really used one of them Waiting for more time. But I made a lot of socks and enjoy wearing them summer and winder.


----------

